# Dry shampoo - anyone tried it?



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I've never used a dry shampoo, but I have dealt with dogs in casts. What I did was mix up some shampoo in a spray bottle and mist them down until damp, brush them out and then mist with clear water and towel dry. It takes a while but when your desperate its worth it!

I have even bagged up a cast with an old plastic shopping bag and taped it shuts with packing tape and bathed. No water go into or onto the cast and the dog was fine.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I depends on what type of dry shampoo you are using. I know they make powerder versions, no word on how those work ?? They always make liquid versions that you spritz on, rub in and then towel off. Not bad for spot cleaning. It won't get him squeeky clean but it'll do until his cast comes off. I used the one we have on Jazz the other day because my hubby, (in this case DH would stand for Damn Husband), scared Jazz half to death and she ended up with stinky anal glad junk on her backside. Poor baby.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for that guys. I would live to give him a proper bath but I am terrified of getting this cast wet. I can just see me thinking I have done a great job of covering it and taping it up just to find I missed a bit and have got water all through it. I haven't got any dry shampoo on hand, would have to order it and then waith the madatory week or more (over Xmas) for it to get here so I think I'll at least spritz him with shampoo and then water as suggested by PP. 

Poor Jazz, naught DH. Yes one of our supposed friends shut the fur of Locky's tail in the door and he did the same thing. Luckily some of the fluid stayed on the door of the unit they were staying in so they had a constant reminder of his stupidity :rofl:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey just an update on my opinion of waterless shampoos. While great for spot cleaning, I don't like it for an all over bath. I tried it yesterday on Jazz's buddy Nikki who came over for a groom and a playdate with Jazz. The waterless stuff left the coat feeling dirty and it dried way faster than I could straighten the hair although I expected that.


----------

